# Download Bereich



## ra_ll_ik (1. Okt. 2007)

Moin
wollte mal was in den Downloadbereich - Fun hochladen.
Hat auch geklappt. Allerdings ist die Datei noch nicht freigegeben.

Da steht 





> This file is in purgatory



Schnell mal meinen Übersetzer gefragt: Antwort : Fegefeuer.

Wo zum Teufel habe ich die Datei hingeladen wenn sie im Fegefeurer gelandet ist ?  

Ich denke, Admins müssen diese freigeben, richtig ? Erst dann ist sie für die Allgemeinheit sichtbar. Oder ?
Fegefeuer ...


----------



## Dr.J (1. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Download Bereich*

Hallo Ralf,

Downloads werden von uns erst auf Konformität mit den Boardregeln geprüft und dann freigegeben.

Bei deinem Dokument bin ich mir noch nicht sicher, da einige derbe Ausdrücke drin vorkommen. :? 

Wir werden das prüfen.


----------



## ra_ll_ik (1. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Download Bereich*

Moin
kein Problem, war eher ein Test...


----------



## Dr.J (1. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Download Bereich*

Haben uns entschieden, das Dokument nicht freizugeben.

Hoffe, Du hast Verständnis dafür.


----------



## ra_ll_ik (1. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Download Bereich*

Klar...

Habt ihr schon gelöscht ? Wollte die Datei löschen, ist nicht mehr da ?


----------



## Dr.J (1. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Download Bereich*

Habe ich schon für Dich erledigt. 

Danke für dein Verständnis.


----------



## midnite (1. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Download Bereich*

also tatsächlich vom "Fegefeuer" erwischt worden   

Gruß,

Tom


----------

